# Driving with plow on truck



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

I just moved this year and I contract plow and now it is about 45 miles away from home, I work close to my route. What I was wondering does any one drive down the expressway with there plow on or stay on the side roads. I know the manufacture only says 45mph but does it hurt to do alittle more?


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Scotty,

This is my third season plowing. My first two seasons I drove 40 miles one way to get to the accounts I serviced. Mind you it wasn't on a freeway like you mention. But it was on a US highway that is part 2 lane, part 4 lane. Not much traffic at midnight which is usually the time I was called out. Had no problems driving 55-60.

I've recently moved closer, and now have about 15 miles to go for the same accounts.

By the way I also sub for a larger company. Recently was made foreman, so kinda excited about that, more money.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Drop the blade a little bit to get some more air into the radiator. If you are going to travel over 45 mph, I would be conserned about motor temp. Other than that, you should be ok, going a little bit over 45.

CGB


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

you can drive all around with it on all the time ,but you will wear down tires,ball joints,etc.just make sure you drive with the plow low enough for the air flow for the radiator ,but not low enough to hit the ground.if you can take it off when not in use.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Make your normal drive without the plow, and then with the plow. Keep an eye on the temperature guage. You'll see how much of a difference it can make. 

When you have the plow on, if it starts to overheat, back off...


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Or find a safe secure location near the plow route, and leave the plow there. Just hook up and go when it does snow.
Dino


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That would be the best thing like Dino said .But if you can't i drive with mine angled and since your going 45 miles away i would chain your plow up.


----------



## mower-head (Feb 8, 2002)

One more suggestion,I would is to wire one of those after-market
electric fan in. I have had that problem with over-heating,but as
soon I flip switch for the electric fan it cool the radiator coolant down real fast.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Just drive it.

Highways are another area where a V-Plow is nice.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> Or find a safe secure location near the plow route, and leave the plow there.


Someplace like ceaman's driveway?


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

I've driven 120 miles with the blade on to open a house in NH, family. Like evryone said it will run hot so the blade needs to be lowered and angled. Before driving set up the saftey chain to keep the corner of the edge thats angled towards the truck a few inches off the ground. Put a tyrap on the link so you know where to hook it next time.


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I drive 20 miles every snowfall all interstate at 65 mph. My Temp gage has never been any higher than regular road travel. I'll plow for 20 hours than come home the same interstate. that's an f350. I'm sure it all depends what people are driving. apparently from what I've seen on this site is that people are plowing with s-10's and rangers with 8' plows. I probably wouldn't go on the highway with that either. They weren't designed for it. In my opinion even a 1/2 ton truck is too light.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

It definityl depends on the truck and the temperature outside. Dodge and ford sit higher so the plow is lower in regards to the radiator so more air hits the radiator. Also how old is the truck my older trucks tend to get hot a lot faster then the new ones do. Get to know your how your truck acts with the plow on and you'll be fine. I've been way over 65 with the blade on and been alright.
Casey

BTW I found sometimes turning the heat on will keep the temp down if it starts to climb


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

as long as your smart about driving with the plow it will be ok. I've driven trucks down 95 thru philly (about 60 miles) and kept around 55-60 in the right and watched others pass me going 60+ with the plows all the way raised. Of course when I caught up with them they were scratching there heads on the side of the road with black smoke billowing out. 

with a ford 90+ you will block some of the air intake, however if you keep the plow low, and angled, it should get some air. Don't trust the stock gauges, how accurate can C ------ H really be?

If it were my personal vech. I would find a place close to work to store the plow. Have you considered a storage facility? It would be secure, and you can access it most hours of the day.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If I were doing this on a regular basis and couldn't find a place to store the plow as Dino suggested, I think I'd rig up a ramp or hoist to put the plow in and out of the bed for transport.

Northern Tool sells hoists that mount in the bed, or you could mount a winch in the front of the bed with a ramp to pull the plow up in the bed. It would cost a few bucks up front, but I think you'd see a return in better fuel mileage, faster transport time, and peace of mind.


----------

